

This I Believe: A Manifesto for a Magnificent Career - stickhandle
http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/this-i-believe-magnificent-career-manifesto/

======
stickhandle
From the (great) mind of Avinash Kaushik. Comes to me at a strangely opportune
moment. I would like to add one more to the list ... possibly a bit meta:
_Happiness is a choice._ (dwell on that)

